# 360-365nm UV emitter



## karlthev (Aug 31, 2012)

Anyone have a source for the above? Let me know. Thanks.


Karl


----------



## nofearek9 (Aug 31, 2012)

in,i would like also to know.


----------



## cyclesport (Aug 31, 2012)

karlthev said:


> Anyone have a source for the above? Let me know. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Karl



Haven't purchased from them myself but have been considering it...http://www.ledwv.com/en/led-uvled-ir-c-19.html


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 31, 2012)

Are these safe to use for the average person?


----------



## calipsoii (Aug 31, 2012)

Surface mount power LED, or 5mm lamp?


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 31, 2012)

led supply


----------



## nofearek9 (Aug 31, 2012)

cyclesport said:


> Haven't purchased from them myself but have been considering it...http://www.ledwv.com/en/led-uvled-ir-c-19.html


thanks.


----------



## arek98 (Aug 31, 2012)

cyclesport said:


> Haven't purchased from them myself but have been considering it...http://www.ledwv.com/en/led-uvled-ir-c-19.html



Hmm, they don't look to good.
No spec given, 60-100mW output with 1050-1500mA means terrible efficiency.

Nichia NCSU033B is rated 325mW with 500mA. You should be able to buy them (even single piece) contacting Nichia directly.


Other not bad option is LedEngin. You can buy their LEDs at Mouser for example.
LZ1-10U600 has at least 168mW at 700mA (this is worst bin, it may be up to about 500mW).
LedEngin also has higher power UV LEDs (e.g., 40W 365nm LED rated depending on bin up to 3.8W @700mA (about 50V Vf)).


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 31, 2012)

digikey also has few uv leds
http://www.lumex.com/images/Lumex_UV_LEDs_6WV.pdf


----------



## cyclesport (Aug 31, 2012)

arek98 said:


> Hmm, they don't look to good.
> No spec given, 60-100mW output with 1050-1500mA means terrible efficiency.
> 
> Nichia NCSU033B is rated 325mW with 500mA. You should be able to buy them (even single piece) contacting Nichia directly.
> ...



I defer to your judgement. UV emitters are new to me and I just started looking for consumer qty sources myself for possible mods. Seemed many sources I located that would allow an individual to buy 1 to 5pcs (most I found had 50/100pc. min buys), were companies like this. Yes efficency sucks, but I guessed many using these emitters are for very short periods...medical, sterilization, currency veri., etc.

Thx for the tip re Nichia and LedEngin..I just assumed one would have to buy in prohibitive quantity.


----------



## arek98 (Aug 31, 2012)

cyclesport said:


> I just assumed one would have to buy in prohibitive quantity.



This is a mistake I was doing some time ago. I was assuming that big company will not even talk to me beeing private person. That they only sell huge quantites to other companies. Wrong! Big mistake.
It is not always a case and never hurts to ask. Worst that may happen they will say no or not answer at all. You not lossing anything.

Since then I purchsed parts directly from Nichia, Citizen, Barantec, Ledil (even got free lens sample here). Sometimes they cannot sell anything to you, not becasue they don't want to but they just are not set up for this. In that case they may tell you where can you buy stuff. For example Ledil person could not sell me anything but he send me a free sample and gave contact to place where I bought Ledil lenses for UV LEDs (Rose FA10911_NIS033U-SS - nowhere to find optics fro Nichia UV led).


E.g., LZ1-10U600 is available at Mouser. $33.06 if you buy one piece, buy more you get little discount.

Nichia will likely sell you any quantity of UV LEDs. This is what they do (sell directly thru regional offices but you should inquire thru their website, at least first time, once you get a contact you can email person directly). I purchased from them 1 365nm emitter and 2 385nm, no problem. 
They do have minimum order numbers for white LEDs for example (e.g., Nichia 219 you need to buy whole reel 3500 emitters) but seems like UV are special in this department.


----------

